# Dynaudio Acoustics  BM5A vs Audioengine A5



## HeadLover

Hi
 I wonder between those two self powered speakers.
 What is better? what will give me a better SQ ?
 And I will use them for near field listen (like near my PC) connected to my Benchmark DAC1 PRE

 Thank you !


----------



## Alai

Um... you're comparing $700 speakers to $300 speakers? HMMMMM I WONDER WHICH ONE IS BETTER?


----------



## euphoracle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Um... you're comparing $700 speakers to $300 speakers? HMMMMM I WONDER WHICH ONE IS BETTER?_

 











 What?


----------



## Kobra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Um... you're comparing $700 speakers to $300 speakers? HMMMMM I WONDER WHICH ONE IS BETTER?_

 

Oh, you're every sales managers wet dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're making yourself injustice in saying that price = performance. To some degree price is equal to performance, but as we all know - now a days there's to many manufacturers that slap on a huge price sticker to attract a crowd...

 I haven't heard the BM5's but I've listened to the A5's many times. I own the smaller brother (A2) but every now and then I start to contemplate on upgrading. The Audioengine speakers are far better than what their price might indicate. They image tremendously well and despite their small size (A2) they put out bass that surpasses many larger monitors. You should do the speaker justice by using a good speaker cable and fore and most elevate and isolate them from your desktop (the elevation will bring most change in SQ).

 Both the A5 and the A2 have been reviewed by Stereophile Magazine, you can read the reviews online.

 To me, the largest difference between the smaller A2 and the bigger A5 is in the strength of the bass. Also, the A5 has a stronger SPL and are thus better if you're in a bigger room. But as you will use them in a near field environment the A2 might be sufficient...

 Both the A2 and the A5 have extremely good imaging and clarity. And if you feel the need for low end grunt there's always the Audioengine S8 subwoofer to the rescue


----------



## Alai

Trust me. The Dynaudio will destroy the A5.


----------



## MatsudaMan

If it's cheap, it's not very good. Just impossible to make a great product with cheap parts and cheap development and research (ie driver voicing and matching). 

 Just because something is expensive doesn't mean it sounds great, but you gotta shell out the money for something great. 

 All those reviews that say, "I haven't heard anything twice the price that beats this", are all full of poo.


----------



## Hopstretch

The A5s _are_ very good. For the price, they are flat-out superb. I have not heard the Dynaudios, but if you can spend that much you might also care to check out the Quad 12L actives, which I am listening to right now with great pleasure.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hopstretch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The A5s are very good. For the price, they are flat-out superb. I have not heard the Dynaudios, but if you can spend that much you might also care to check out the Quad 12L actives, which I am listening to right now with great pleasure._

 

Very nice setup. I just listened to my bro's computer audio system - duet with some totem arros - really awesome sound. I've always loved quad speakers but have never heard the active ones...every time I see a pair on Audiogon, I get very tempted....


----------



## warpdriver

Weird comparison.

 I own Dynaudio and the A2, and I'm quite familar with both brands because I heard both extensively, and there is really no contest. The BM5A is in a different league altogether. 

 You should be comparing the BM5A against the Quad 11L Active or Adam A7, which both should give the BM5A a run for its money. Personally I would still pick the BM5A in that group, but the other two are really good as well


----------



## chesebert

dynaudio FTW


----------



## Alai

See, that's what I'm saying...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Weird comparison.

 I own Dynaudio and the A2, and I'm quite familar with both brands because I heard both extensively, and there is really no contest. The BM5A is in a different league altogether. 

 You should be comparing the BM5A against the Quad 11L Active or Adam A7, which both should give the BM5A a run for its money. Personally I would still pick the BM5A in that group, but the other two are really good as well_


----------



## julius_the_cat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Weird comparison.

 I own Dynaudio and the A2, and I'm quite familar with both brands because I heard both extensively, and there is really no contest. The BM5A is in a different league altogether. 

 You should be comparing the BM5A against the Quad 11L Active or Adam A7, which both should give the BM5A a run for its money. Personally I would still pick the BM5A in that group, but the other two are really good as well_

 


 Truth. My experience with Dynaudio automotive, home and pro audio products is the performance supports the "huge price sticker."

 I also have a pair of AE A2 speakers and they are nifty. I had the A5 speakers at home for a month. I think you would like them. Great company. Remember though that the AE A5 has rear ports and ought to be at least 6-12" from the rear wall. 

 I have a pair of BM5A on a mixing deck upstairs and the tweeter ought to be ear level for to eliminate desktop reflections. They are pre-production monitors designed for mixing, but have a reputation for a "sweeter" sound and I think they are very musical. My musician son plays a fair amount of rap and likes them. They cost $1K.


----------



## analogbox

I have A5s now and plan to upgrade to Dynaudio in the future, but I'm perfectly happy with A5s for now. Audioengine have unconditional return policy so you could try them first and if it's not satisfactory you could return them and get the BM5As if you want.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *julius_the_cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Truth. My experience with Dynaudio automotive, home and pro audio products is the performance supports the "huge price sticker."

 I also have a pair of AE A2 speakers and they are nifty. I had the A5 speakers at home for a month. I think you would like them. Great company. Remember though that the AE A5 has rear ports and ought to be at least 6-12" from the rear wall. 

 I have a pair of BM5A on a mixing deck upstairs and the tweeter ought to be ear level for to eliminate desktop reflections. They are pre-production monitors designed for mixing, but have a reputation for a "sweeter" sound and I think they are very musical. My musician son plays a fair amount of rap and likes them. They cost $1K._

 

Agreed, I almost seem to collect moderate priced bookshelf speakers, and I own a few $1000 passive "audiophile brand" speakers (NHT, B&W, Epos, Paradigm Reference etc). I would say the Dynaudio BM5A is as musical as any of those other brands. 

 I do recommend the A5 a lot, it's a great speaker for the $300 price, but I would not mistake it for a BM5A (and I would take that test blindfolded if I had to)


----------



## mrarroyo

The A5 are also a tad smaller, if you have tight quarters to start with their size would become an important parameter.


----------



## endless402

uhh the dynaudio arent in the same league . you're comparing with a pro level speaker maker

 up to you to see if you can justify the extra spend. it's an apples to oranges comparison. 

 i'm the type of person to go big (not in size, just in $) or go home when it comes to speakers.

 the A5's are great for the price


 what the dynaudio will give you is much better imaging/wider soundstage, clarity, precision, gobs of bass extension (u might not need a sub, i was quite satisfied by the bass it produces but that depends on what u listen to). 


 Take a look at the dynaudio mc15 too. 

 best is to demo them yourselves. there's no comparison on a performance basis.


----------



## julius_the_cat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The A5 are also a tad smaller, if you have tight quarters to start with their size would become an important parameter._

 

The A5 speakers are 7 x 10 x 7.75" and the BM5A 7.3 x 12.5 x 12.5", so the BM5A has nearly 5" more depth. The Dynaudio also requires space behind the monitors for the rear port. 

 The manual suggests 1-3 meters from the monitors to the listener. I sit about 5-6 feet from the wall and that is about the minimum space required. These guys are pretty good sized and as PC (Mac) speakers will likely require stands to get the most out of them.

 FWIW, I have a lot of hours on my pair of BM5As and really like them, but they really weren't designed as computer speakers. For example, the input is balanced only which for your DAC1 won't be issue, but someone looking to just plug in RCA interconnects would need a new cable.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *julius_the_cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FWIW, I have a lot of hours on my pair of BM5As and really like them, but they really weren't designed as computer speakers. For example, the input is balanced only which for your DAC1 won't be issue, but someone looking to just plug in RCA interconnects would need a new cable._

 

That's why they introduced the MC-15, and the Focus 110A. They are the consumer versions.

 The Focus 110 Active is the newest active model 
Dynaudio - Authentic Fidelity


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *julius_the_cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For example, the input is balanced only which for your DAC1 won't be issue, but someone looking to just plug in RCA interconnects would need a new cable._

 

...not to mention a means of converting the unbalanced signal coming from the PC into a balanced signal.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...not to mention a means of converting the unbalanced signal coming from the PC into a balanced signal._

 

That's what he just said, you just need an adapter or cable to convert unbal to balanced


----------



## cfreak

(this is not a complain, I think it is my opinion from my listening style - and I am not an audiophil )

 I just got my A5. My first impression about it was that the bass was a way too much (it actually made me felt a little dizzy when I listened to pop/jazz music for 1-2 hrs) - compared with speakers from the stores - and I can feel the lack of treble. I wonder if anyone felt the same? I couldn't set EQ to set the sound right. Is this already good for the price or this is just how the accurate sound? Will I feel the same if I upgrade to Dynaudio MC-15 or M5A?

 Thank you


----------



## Alai

Were you listening to mp3's?

 You said you were EQing? It would sound like this even when EQ is neutral?


----------



## cfreak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Were you listening to mp3's?_

 

I tried both MP3 and CD (from iPod/PC/CD Player)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You said you were EQing? It would sound like this even when EQ is neutral?_

 

Yes, it was like this, then I tried to do EQ to reduce some bass.


----------



## Alai

Hmm... maybe your timbre tastes don't match the AE5's.

 The Dynaudio speakers will be much much more neutral, albeit more expensive.


----------



## Watchdog

My experience with the A5 is limited. I heard them in a computer store and I was impressed with the quality, for the price. Very good speaker and if it was all I could afford I think I'd be happy with them.

 I own the BM6A Mk II, and I really like them. They're a really nice speaker, but as others have said in a different league from the AE5.

 Now my neighbour's Martin Logan CLX completely blow away the Dynaudio I own, but of course that is a completely different league


----------

